# Love Amazing Grace. Need more rec's!



## Heideleena (Oct 12, 2006)

I noticed Ralph Lauren Blue is similar i.e. clean, fresh (but this one is musk-ier on me than AG) and as a heavier scent, I like Aqua di Gio (sp?), so clean, fresh is what works for me. But I'm tired of those three scents, so any rec's that are in that scent family? tia!


----------



## CincyFan (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a LE scent but Eternity Summer is a clean, fresh scent.  I just love it.  These are the notes:

Hydroponic Lily of The Valley, Verbena, Violet Leaf, White Jasmin, Gardenia, Lotus, Green Island Fig, Mimosa.


----------



## Katja (Oct 17, 2006)

*Moschino's 'I Love love' is citrusy, fresh.  Smells very similar to D&G 'Light Blue'.  I prefer the former though. *


----------

